
The Cabinet Files - runesoerensen
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-01-31/cabinet-files-reveal-inner-government-decisions/9168442
======
runesoerensen
_" Hundreds of top-secret and highly classified cabinet documents have been
obtained by the ABC following an extraordinary breach of national security."_

 _" The documents were in two locked filing cabinets sold at an ex-government
sale in Canberra. They were sold off cheaply because they were heavy and no-
one could find the keys. A nifty person drilled the locks and uncovered the
trove of documents inside."_

